# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  ماجد المهندس// فرصه اخيره

## معاذ ملحم

اروع اغنية بسمعها ل ماجد المهندس ... وبهديها لعشاق ماجد المهندس 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الورد

مااااجد المهندس اكيد...بحبها كثير

يسلموا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
شكرا الك ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تسلم ايدك خيو  معاذ والله انك روعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (8):  مشكورين يا صبايا على الكلام الحلو ...  :SnipeR (8): 

nic

----------

